

Schwartz - a shell for Apple's Quartz 2D graphics programming - in Python - ingve
http://schwartzapp.com/

======
PixelCut
Schwartz looks very nice and polished!

We make the exact "reverse" app - PaintCode, which is a drawing app that
instantly generates Quartz 2D code
([http://www.paintcodeapp.com/](http://www.paintcodeapp.com/)).

